# Hymer kitchen tap. A quick heads-up. Linky fixed.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm just back from a weeks holiday in the van which is a little over a year old. The kitchen tap .Hymer tap decided it was'nt playing after a couple of days. It was an odd one as the tap was able to flow water & I could hear the switch making & breaking but the pump was'nt running. Closer inspection revealed that the innards of the tap had sawn through both the wires to the micro-switch. It was'nt an easy repair as the wires were cut very close to the switch.

Might be worth checking as it only takes a couple of minutes. Dave.


----------



## 113326 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hymer kitchen tap similar problem*

I had a similar problem and it was repaired under warranty at Hymer UK. Now the tap is faulty again. I have ordered 2 replacement switches but does anyone know how to fit them or where to find instructions?

The van is less than 2 years old. Is this a manufacturing fault?

Bryan


----------



## 113326 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hymer kitchen tap similar problem*

I had a similar problem and it was repaired under warranty at Hymer UK. Now the tap is faulty again. I have ordered 2 replacement switches but does anyone know how to fit them or where to find instructions?

The van is less than 2 years old. Is this a manufacturing fault?

Bryan


----------

